
Ask HN: Satisfaction with Applicaiton Monitoring - mey
I&#x27;m considering developing an application monitoring solution based on my experiences in a critical microservices infrastructure.  Problem is, my anecdotal experience isn&#x27;t everything.  As a result, I would love to hear your thoughts on your current monitoring solution(s).  What do you love, what do you hate?<p>Do you get woken up too much in the middle of the night?  (Signal&#x2F;Noise).  Deployment success&#x2F;issues?  Cost?  Do you care about egress of data to a 3rd party?<p>Thanks
======
dozzie
Remember that your solution should be simple to deploy, so it can be useful in
a small scale. And remember not to write it to run under Docker. If it is
Docker-only, you cannot use it without it, and not everybody has or wants
Docker. Keep in mind from the day one deploying the thing from a DEB or RPM
package, and a one that can be easily built with no network access whatsoever.

~~~
mey
My current platform is Java/CockroachDB based. The entire solution is bundled
into zip/tar file and booted off a single jar (including the DB). Yeah ease of
deployment/operation has been a strong focus on my project so far. Packaging
that into a DEB/RPM, AWS AMI or Docker Container is straightforward at the
moment.

One of the things I've been wondering is, SaaS vs not. I've been focusing on a
solution that can be deployed by a customer how ever they need (inside secure
environments, bring your own infra), but that may be a bad assumption on my
part.

